# folklore gaulois



## aricosec (7 Mai 2003)

chantons le folklore gaulois
titre numero un
* LA PUCE*
.
_Au dortoir,
Sur le soir,
La soeur Luce,
En chemise et sans mouchoir,
Cherchant du blanc au noir
À surprendre une puce.

À tâtons,
Du téton,
À la cuisse
L'animal ne fait qu'un saut
Ensuite un peu plus haut 
Se glisse.

Dans la petite ouverture,
Croyant sa retraite sûre,
De pincer,
Sans danger,
Il se flatte.
Luce pour se soulager
Y porte un doigt léger
Et gratte.

En ce lieu,
Par ce jeu,
Tout s'humecte
À force de chatouiller
Venant à se mouiller
Elle noya l'insecte.

Mais enfin,
Ce lutin,
Qui rend l'âme,
Veut faire un dernier effort.
Luce grattant plus fort
Se pâme. _


----------



## Luc G (7 Mai 2003)

C'est le printemps, Arico ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2003)

Simon n'est pas encore passé par là? Ça doit pas être la même puce dont il est question.


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2003)

a moins de tomber sur un moderateur moderant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je vais poster ici une serie de textes du 19 eme siecle et moins si affinitées,ceux ci ont été reconnus d'utilitées publique par de grands phylosophes,sauf poussée d'acnée,je ne vois pas de quoi fouetté un chat,ou alors trés gentiment
qui vivra sautera


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2003)

titre  numero deux
*ah ! vous dirais je maman*

_Ah! vous dirais-je Maman
A quoi nous passons le temps
Avec mon cousin Eugène
Sachez que ce phénomène
Nous a inventé un jeu
Auquel nous jouons tous les deux

Puis il me dit d'un ton doux:
"Écarte bien tes genoux"
Et la chose va vous faire rire
Il embrasse ma tirelire
Oh! vous conviendrez, Maman,
Qu'il a des idées vraiment.

Et c'est juste à ce moment
Que le jeu commence vraiment
Eugène prend sa petite bête
Et la fourre dans une cachette
Qu'il a trouvée, le farceur,
Où vous situez mon honneur

Complètement essoufflé
Il essaye de le rattraper
Moi je rie à perdre haleine
Devant les efforts d'Eugène
Si vous étiez là Maman
Vous ririez pareillement

Mon cousin est merveilleux
Il connaît des tas de jeux
Demain soir sur la carpette
Il doit m'apprendre la levrette
Si vraiment c'est amusant
Je vous l'apprendrai en rentrant.

 Il m'emmène dans le bois
Et me dit: "Déshabille-toi!"
Quand je suis nue tout entière
Il me fait coucher par terre
Et de peur que je n'aie froid
Il vient se coucher sur moi

Puis il sort, je ne sais d'où,
Un petit animal très doux
Une espèce de rat sans pattes
Qu'il me donne et que je flatte
Oh! le joli petit rat
D'ailleurs il vous le montrera.

Mais ce petit rat curieux
Très souvent devient furieux
Voilà qu'il sort et qu'il rentre
Et qu'il me court dans le ventre
Mon cousin a bien du mal
A calmer son animal

Au bout de quelques instants
Le petit rat sort en pleurant
Alors Eugène qui tremblote
Le remet dans sa redingote
Et puis tous deux nous rentrons
Sagement à la maison

Voici ma chère Maman
Comment je passe mon temps
Vous voyez je suis très sage
Je fuis tous les bavardages
Et j'écoute vos leçons
Je ne parle pas aux garçons. _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mai 2003)

Enfin un peu de culture classieuse dans le Bar !!! ... et du 19ième siècle encore... ! ça manquait cruellement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Merci Rico ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pour le pot-de-vin garantissant ton silence sur mes agissements, c'est toujours la même adresse à Drancy ??????


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2003)

vu le score de lecteurs(euses),je continue votre education  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







titre troix

* au clair de la lune *
.

_Au clair de la lune,
Mon ami Pierrot.
Prête-moi ta plume,
Mon mari est sot.
Sa chandelle est morte
Et manque de feu.
Ouvre-moi ta porte.
Pour baiser un peu

 Au clair de la lune,
Pierrot répondit:
Je garde ma plume
Pour baiser Nini.
Va chez la voisine:
Elle aim' s'amuser.
Elle est un peu gouine,
Elle a du doigté.  

Mais chez la voisine
Y avait un mond' fou.
Des chambres aux cuisines,
On baisait partout.
Et sur la pelouse,
Des gens distingués
Faisaient une partouze:
C'était follement gai.

 Au clair de la lune,
J'entrai dans le jeu.
Entourée de plumes:
C'était merveilleux.
J'en pris une belle
Sur un rayon d'or.
Ah ! quelle chandelle !
Je la sens encore. 

Au clair de la lune,
Je fus au réduit.
Je pris tout' les plumes,
Oh! la, la! Quelle nuit!
Soufflées de la sorte
Par le vent d'amour,
Les chandelles sont mortes
Au lever du jour. _


----------



## Luc G (8 Mai 2003)

Quelle culture, Arico.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je dois en avoir quelques-unes quelque part, reste à trouver le temps de chercher.


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2003)

j'ai hésité avant de poster ces textes(libres),je vois quand meme ,vu le nombre de visiteurs que cet esprit gaulois d'antan,amuse encore.


----------



## barbarella (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * j'ai hésité avant de poster ces textes(libres),je vois quand meme ,vu le nombre de visiteurs que cet esprit gaulois d'antan,amuse encore.






* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## obiwan67 (9 Mai 2003)

La digue du cul en revenant de Nantes (bis)
De Nantes à Montaigu, la digue la digue,
De Nantes à Montaigu, la digue du dul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul, je rencontre une belle (bis)
Qui dormait le cul nu, la digue la digue,
Qui dormait le cul nu, la digue du cul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul, je bande mon arbalète (bis)
Et j'lui fous droit dans le cul, la digue, la digue,
Et j'lui fous droit dans le cul, la digue du cul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul, la belle se réveille (bis)
Et crie "J'ai l'diable au cul", la digue la digue,
Et crie "J'ai l'diable au cul", la digue du cul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul mais non c'est pas le diable (bis)
C'est mon gros dard poilu, la digue la digue,
C'est mon gros dard poilu, la digue du cul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul qui bande et qui décharge (bis)
Et qui t'en foure plein l'cul, la digue la digue
Et qui t'en foure plein l'cul, la digue du cul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul si ce n'est pas le diable (bis)
"Re-fous le-moi dans l'cul", la digue la digue
"Re-fous le-moi dans l'cul", la digue du cul

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul, puisqu'il y'est qu'il y reste (Bis)
Et qu'il n'en sorte plus, la digue, la digue,
Et qu'il n'en sorte plus, la digue du cul.

Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse
Lève la jambe, voilà qu'ça rentre
Lève la cuisse, cuisse, cuisse voilà qu'ça glisse ohh hisse


La digue du cul, il fallut bien qu'il sorte (Bis)
Il est rentré bien rai


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2003)

il y a aussi bien sur les textes de corps de garde


----------



## obiwan67 (9 Mai 2003)

lol


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2003)

numero quatre

*Le doigt gelé*


_Cet hiver, par un froid intense,
Rentrant chez lui tout accablé,
À sa femme, il dit: "Mon Hortense,
Je crois que j'ai le doigt gelé.
Tiens, regarde, il est insensible;
Va, plus d'espoir, il est bien mort!"
"Mon ami, ce serait horrible!
Peut-être bien qu'il vit encore."

L'eau n'y fit rien. La pauvre femme
Se lamentait dans sa douleur.
"Si tu le réchauffais à la flamme?
Ce qu'il lui faut, c'est la chaleur!
Approche donc. Quoi, tu recules?
Poltron ! Que l'angoisse me tord!
Comprends bien que si tu te brûles
Ça prouvera qu'il n'est pas mort."

Oh, la femme, l'être adorable
Pétrie de grâce et de bonté!
Chacune en sa foi secourable
Est un masseur de charité.
Elle massa, mais avec rage,
Car stérile fut son effort,
Pendant qu'il murmurait: courage!
Peut-être bien qu'il n'est pas mort.

On n'entendit plus, dans la chambre,
Rien, sinon des mots encourageants
Que la victime de décembre
Bégayait sur des tons changeants.
Et tout à coup l'épouse émue
S'écria: "Mon ami Victor,
Béni soit le ciel: il remue!
Ah, quel bonheur! Il n'est pas mort

Mais le doigt, misérable tige,
N'était plus, piteux, racorni,
Qu'un souffle, un rien, moins qu'un vestige,
Et, Nini, c'était bien fini
L'épouse s'écria plaintive:
"Si tu le frictionnais fort?
Tiens, voici de l'eau sédative,
Peut-être bien qu'il n'est pas mort

toujours rien. En vain ils varient
L'eau, le feu, le chaud, le froid.
Il essaya le bain-marie ;
Rien ne ranimait plus le doigt.
"Ah!", fit l'épouse toute blême,
"Il me resterait un remords
Si je n'essayais pas moi-même
De m'assurer qu'il est bien mort."

Lasse de la besogne aride
Elle lâchait le doigt transi,
Qui s'obstinait, morne et rigide,
Quand soudain son front s'éclaircit.
"Sommes-nous nigauds tout de même!
La flamme n'y peut rien, d'accord,
Mais il est un moyen suprême
De s'assurer qu'il est bien mort !"

Maris, méditez cette histoire:
Le doigt peut vous geler demain.
Vous avez, la chose est notoire,
Le remède exquis sous la main.
Le feu, cet élément du diable,
Peut vous rendre un peu votre essor.
Mais le cul d'une femme aimable
Est mille fois plus chaud encor'._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2003)

Mais où trouve t'il ça ????????


----------



## aricosec (11 Mai 2003)

titre cinq

*Le Roi de Provence*

_ C'était un roi
De Provence je crois
Mais des pédales, hélas, était la reine
Et sans arrêt
Avec un beau toupet
Il entrait dans le vif de ses sujets

On l'accusa 
De diriger l'état
Avec quelques beaux mignons peu farouches
Un jardinier
Ministre fut nommé
Sans avoir le temps de se retourner

Au grand salon
Douze pages blonds
Formaient sa cour tout en demeurant bien sages
Mais le seigneur
Etait grand lecteur
Il aimait bien tourner les pages

On dit encore
Qu'au camp du Drap d'Or
Il s'en alla tout joyeux planter ses tentes
Mais cependant
On ne peut dire vraiment
Que son histoire soit sans fondement  _


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2003)

Encore, Arico !


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2003)

titre six

*La demoiselle*

_Que c'est bon d'être demoiselle
Car le soir dans mon petit lit
Quand l'étoile Vénus étincelle
Quand doucement tombe la nuit

Je me fais farcir la mottelette
Je me fais couvrir le rigondonne
Je me fais gonfler la mouflette
Je me fais donner le picotin

Je me fais gauler la mignardise
Je me fais rafraîchir le tison
Je me fais grossir la cerise
Je me fais nourrir le hérisson 

Je me fais sucer la friandise
Je me fais caresser le gardon
Je me fais empeser la chemise
Je me fais picorer le bonbon

Je me fais laminer l'écrevisse
Je me fais foyer le coeur fendu
Je me fais tailler la pelisse
Je me fais planter le mont velu

Je me fais chevaucher la chosette
Je me fais chatouiller le bijou
Je me fais bricoler la cliquette
Je me fais gâter le matou 

Je me fais frotter la péninsule
Je me fais béliner le joyau
Je me fais remplir le vestibule
Je me fais ramoner l'abricot

je me fais briquer le casse-noisettes
Je me fais mamourer le bibelot
Je me fais sabrer la sucette
Je me fais reluire le berlingot

Et vous me demanderez peut-être
Ce que je fais le jour durant
Oh! cela tient en peu de lettres
Le jour, je baise, tout simplement.  _


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *










Mais où trouve t'il ça ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

À Drancy, ça paraît pas possible !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *










Mais où trouve t'il ça ???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est parce que c'est lui qui les avaient écrites à l'époque!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu peux même pas imaginer l'âge qu'il a! Par rapport à lui, t'es comme un pré-adolescent!


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:</font><hr /> * 

C'est parce que c'est lui qui les avaient écrites à l'époque!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Tu peux même pas imaginer l'âge qu'il a! Par rapport à lui, t'es comme un pré-adolescent!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ça, j'ai compris maintenant,pour les autres je savais déja,leurs yeux pétillants devant ces textes,dégoulinaient de lubricitée (saine ,par ailleurs, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),mais toi il y avait un moment que tu n'était pas apparu dans nos délires.

mais hélas non je n'en suis pas l'auteur,meme si j'ai déja pondu ,du qu'est pareille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis a quelques années prés je suis plus jeune que ça


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2003)

titre.........titre...........???..bon,  titre suivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre *
.
_Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre
Ne sait quand baisera
Sa femme qui reste là
Avec son pauvre chat

Comme elle était fidèle
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Comme elle était fidèle
Elle repoussa du pied
Valets et officiers
Qui voulaient la baiser

Pris par les infidèles
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Pris par les infidèles
Malbrough venait d'être châtré
Lors sa femme atterrée
Se mit à sangloter.

Je te baiserai à Pâques
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Je te baiserai à Pâques
Ou à la Trinité
Dit-il d'un air navré
Avant de la quitter

Pendant dix-huit semaines
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Pendant dix-huit semaines
Madame Malbrough la sotte
Se caressa la motte
Avec une carotte

Qu'a-t-on fait de la chose
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Qu'a-t-on fait de la chose
Qui servait à baiser
Et qu'on vient de lui couper
Le page dit: écoutez, 

Puis il partit combattre
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Puis il partit combattre
Laissant dans son château
La belle toute en sanglots
D'avoir le cul si chaud

Mais un jour un beau page
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Mais un jour un beau page
Arriva de l'armée
Afin de l'informer
D'une triste vérité

Je l'ai vue porter en terre
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Je l'ai vue porter en terre
Par quatre-z-officiers
Qui l'avaient déposée
Dans un grand drap doré.  

A ces mots la châtelaine
Mironton mironton mirontaine
A ces mots la châtelaine
Se mit à jubiler
Et vive la liberté
Plus de raison de me gêner
Puis elle appela l'armée.

Et par trente officiers
Quarante-deux canonniers
Cent trente-cinq chevaliers
Deux cents trente cuirassiers
Trois cents six grenadiers
Six cents vingt non-gradés
se fit enfin baiser._


----------



## aricosec (13 Mai 2003)

titre, que pensez vous de celui la
.
*La mère Michel*

_C'est la mère Michel 
Qui a montré son chat 
En criant par la fenêtre 
Qui donc me le prendra 
Et c'est le père Lustucru 
Qui lui a répondu 
J'arrive la mère Michel 
J'aime les chats bien poilus 

Sur l'air du tru lu lu lu 
Sur l'air du tru lu lu lu 
Sur l'air du tru déri déru 
Tru lu lu 

Alors la mère Michel
Lui a donné son chat 
En disant ce minet
A mangé beaucoup de rats 
Mais la chaude luronne
S'écria tout à coup 
Sortez, père Lustucru,
Mon chat n'aime pas le mou 

Sur l'air du trou lou lou lou 
Sur l'air du trou lou lou lou 
Sur l'air du trou déri dérou 
Trou lou lou 

Le père Lustucru
Se retira furieux 
En disant j'ai une verge
Pour les chats coléreux 
La mère Michel lui dit
Avec ta verge papa 
Il n'y a vraiment pas
De quoi fouetter mon chat

Sur l'air du tra la la la 
Sur l'air du tra la la la 
Sur l'air du tra déri déra 
Tra la la _


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2003)

titre un de plus
.
*Les deux soeurs*

_Zoé, de votre soeur cadette
Que voulez-vous? Entre deux draps
Que sans chemise je me mette?
Fi, ma soeur, vous n'y pensez pas!
Mais à vos fins vous voilà parvenue
Et vous baisez ma gorge nue
Vous me tiraillez
Vous me chatouillez
M'émoustillez 

Pour vous en prendre à notre sexe
Avez-vous mis l'autre aux abois
C'est peu que votre main me vexe
Vous usez pour vous de mes doigts
La tête aux pieds la voilà qui se couche
Ciel où mettez-vous votre bouche
Pour une soeur
Quelle noirceur
Quelle douceur  
Mais au fond ce n'est rien
Je me sens bien 
Au fond ce n'est rien

Rougirions-nous, je le demande,
Si nos amants pouvaient nous voir
Pourtant il faut que je vous rende
Le plaisir que je viens d'avoir
Je m'enhardis car jamais que je sache
Je n'ai baisé d'homme à moustache
Ah! nous jouissons
Et des garçons
Nous nous passons_


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

titre qui suit l'autre 

*Les trente brigands* 

_Ils étaient vingt ou trente
Brigands dans une bande
Chacun sous le préau
Voulait m' toucher -- vous m'entendez ?
Chacun sous le préau
Voulait m' toucher un mot

Comme j'étais dans ma chambre
Un matin de septembre
Un autre vint tout à coup
Pour me sauter -- vous m'entendez ?
Un autre vint tout à coup
Pour me sauter au cou

Le vent soulevait ma robe
Quand l'un d'eux d'un air noble
S'approcha mine de rien
Et caressa -- vous m'entendez ?
S'approcha mine de rien
Et caressa mon chien

Comme j'étais à coudre
Ils rappliquèrent en foule
Et voulaient les fripons
Tous m'enfiler -- vous m'entendez ?
Et voulaient les fripons
M'enfiler mon coton.

Un beau jour sur la lande
L'un d'eux se fit très tendre
Et d'un petit air guilleret
Vint me trousser -- vous m'entendez ?
Et d'un petit air guilleret
Vint me trousser un couplet

Un soir dans une fête
Un autre perdit la tête
Et jusqu'au lendemain
Voulut m' baiser -- vous m'entendez ?
Et jusqu'au lendemain
Voulut m' baiser les mains

 Comme je filais la laine
Un autre avec sans-gêne
Sans quitter son chapeau
Vint me p'loter -- non mais, vous m'entendez?
Sans quitter son chapeau
Vint me p'loter mon écheveau

Celui qui sût me prendre
C'est un garçon de Flandre
Un soir entre deux draps
Ce qu'il me fit -- vous m'entendez
Un soir entre deux draps...
Je n' vous le dirai pas._


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Mais où est donc située la source de cet intarissable et libidineux et osé et leste et explicite et désuet et charmant et grivois torrent ???








Le site "Off" de Pierre Perret ?





(Une seule critique : il manque la musique !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quelques textes ont été interprétés par la GRANDE et irremplaçable COLETTE RENARD
donc a garder comme une reverence que l'on fait a une grande artiste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ces textes un peu desuet reste une charmante evocation des rimailleurs de ce 17 ,18 eme siecle.
pioché ça et la sur le web


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

Moi aussi j'adore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et surtout qu'en de jolis mots ces choses sont dites...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...des petits bijoux sertis de perles de rosée fraîche et truculente !!!


----------



## tomtom (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />_
Celui qui sût me prendre
C'est *un garçon de Flandre*
Un soir entre deux draps
Ce qu'il me fit -- vous m'entendez
Un soir entre deux draps...
Je n' vous le dirai pas._ 

[/QUOTE]






 cerait-ce notre ami? ... non, vous croyez?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 





 cerait-ce notre ami? ... non, vous croyez?









* 

[/QUOTE]
Hé oui !!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais ne compte pas sur moi pour raconter ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 





  "Plat pays", qu'y disait !   * 

[/QUOTE]
...plat pays, peut-être ! Mais fameux clochers !!! Arf...


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

il me faut contre vents(meme pets arff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et marée continuer ma quete(oui oui ! je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


 titre.........titre...........???..bon titre suivant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
*Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre *
.
_Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Malbrough s'en va-t-en guerre
Ne sait quand baisera
Sa femme qui reste là
Avec son pauvre chat

Comme elle était fidèle
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Comme elle était fidèle
Elle repoussa du pied
Valets et officiers
Qui voulaient la baiser

Pris par les infidèles
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Pris par les infidèles
Malbrough venait d'être châtré
Lors sa femme atterrée
Se mit à sangloter.

Je te baiserai à Pâques
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Je te baiserai à Pâques
Ou à la Trinité
Dit-il d'un air navré
Avant de la quitter

Pendant dix-huit semaines
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Pendant dix-huit semaines
Madame Malbrough la sotte
Se caressa la motte
Avec une carotte

Qu'a-t-on fait de la chose
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Qu'a-t-on fait de la chose
Qui servait à baiser
Et qu'on vient de lui couper
Le page dit: écoutez, 

Puis il partit combattre
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Puis il partit combattre
Laissant dans son château
La belle toute en sanglots
D'avoir le cul si chaud

Mais un jour un beau page
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Mais un jour un beau page
Arriva de l'armée
Afin de l'informer
D'une triste vérité

Je l'ai vue porter en terre
Mironton mironton mirontaine
Je l'ai vue porter en terre
Par quatre-z-officiers
Qui l'avaient déposée
Dans un grand drap doré.  

A ces mots la châtelaine
Mironton mironton mirontaine
A ces mots la châtelaine
Se mit à jubiler
Et vive la liberté
Plus de raison de me gêner
Puis elle appela l'armée.

Et par trente officiers
Quarante-deux canonniers
Cent trente-cinq chevaliers
Deux cents trente cuirassiers
Trois cents six grenadiers
Six cents vingt non-gradés
Elle se fit enfiler._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Euh Rico ! Tu l'avais déjà postée celle-là ......!!! Arrffffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : je sais, c'est l'âge !!! Moi aussi ça m'arrive parfois !!!


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Euh Rico ! Tu l'avais déjà postée celle-là ......!!! Arrffffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ps : je sais, c'est l'âge !!! Moi aussi ça m'arrive parfois !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

_"ben voila que j'nai plus ma tete  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



çà c'est a cause de la pomme
oui oui,y'en a aussi" _
.
heureusement avec  MAITRE AUDIARD ,on sait toujours quoi repondre aux paltoquets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
quel impudence ,je ne comprend pas que K $ P ne t'ai pas encore quitté,pauvres pitchounes,un seul appel d'eux et je les fait naturaliser CAMENBERTS qui puent,


----------



## aricosec (16 Mai 2003)

et voila,fin de mes recherchent actuelles,le travail reprendra en juillet,je passe la main et je vais me preparer pour juin.rien a faire que la peche
___________________________________________________
.

titre en attendant la suite
.
*Les moeurs*
.
_Mes chers amis respectons la décence
Ce mot tout seul vaut presque une chanson
Sans équivoque et surtout sans licence
Je vais parler de l'amant de Lison
Le drôle un jour d'un ton fait pour séduire
Lui débitait de lubriques horreurs

Ce qu'il disait, je pourrais vous le dire
Mais je me tais par respect pour les moeurs.

Au bord du lit sur le nez il la pousse
Et bravement l'attaque par le dos
Lise indignée en sentant qu'il la trousse
Sans doute alors se livrait aux sanglots
Dans ce coeur tendre aussitôt ce satyre
Enfonce, enfonce un long sujet de pleurs

Ce que c'était, je pourrais vous le dire
Mais je me tais par respect pour les moeurs.
Sachez que Lise est une fille honnête
Qui se choqua d'un pareil impromptu
Mais au vaurien ne vint-il pas en tête
De pénétrer le fond de sa vertu
Sein ferme et blanc ne saurait lui suffire
Déjà deux doigts sont en besogne ailleurs

Ce qu'ils y font, je pourrais vous le dire
Mais je me tais par respect pour les moeurs.

Longtemps encore Lison dans sa posture
A tour de reins se débat vivement
On me dira que c'était par luxure
C'est par vertu, moi j'en fais le serment
Or, pour six mois sa vertu sut réduire
L'insolent même à pleurer ses erreurs

Ce qu'il gagna je pourrais vous le dire
Mais je me tais par respect pour les moeurs_.


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2003)

c'est vrai,j'avais oublié ma quete,je vais m'y mettre,c'est quand même etonnant que peu de post ont suivis, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.l'esprit gaulois a disparu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,ça va pas etre facile de rester dans le decent ,mais de mon coté je suis pour.
gente-leman jusqu'au bout


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * c'est vrai,j'avais oublié ma quete,je vais m'y mettre,c'est quand même etonnant que peu de post ont suivis,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'oublies pas arico que de chastes oreilles te lisent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas du porno, c'est de l'histoire psycho-sociale !!
> *



Euh Roberto ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as des articles ?


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * ... J'ai pas dit "histoire socio-psychopathologique" !
> 
> 
> 
> *


.
ah là bien sur tu aurais du grain a moudre avec ce qu'il se passe au bar


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Le décent ?
> Descend jusqu'où ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2003)

tiens donc,un peit texte de brassens pour patienter,sage bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
------
Le fantôme  
.
C'était tremblant, c'était troublant,
C'était vêtu d'un drap tout blanc,
Ça présentait tous les symptômes,
Tous les dehors de la vision,
Les faux airs de l'apparition,
En un mot, c'était un fantôme !

A sa manière d'avancer,
A sa façon de balancer
Les hanches quelque peu convexes,
Je compris que j'avais affaire
A quelqu'un du genr' que j'prefère :
A un fantôme du beau sexe.

'' Je suis un p'tit poucet perdu,
Me dit-ell', d'un' voix morfondue,
Un pauvre fantôme en déroute.
Plus de trace des feux follets,
Plus de trace des osselets
Dont j'avais jalonné ma route ! ''

'' Des poèt's sans inspiration
Auront pris -- quelle aberration ! --
Mes feux follets pour des étoiles.
De pauvres chiens de commissaire
Auront croqué -- quelle misère ! --
Mes oss'lets bien garnis de moelle. ''

'' A l'heure où le coq chantera,
J'aurai bonn' mine avec mon drap
Hein de faux plis et de coutures !
Et dans ce siècle profane où
Les gens ne croient plus guère à nous,
On va crier à l'imposture. ''

Moi, qu'un chat perdu fait pleurer,
Pensez si j'eus le coeur serré
Devant l'embarras du fantôme.
'' Venez, dis-je en prenant sa main,
Que je vous montre le chemin,
Que je vous reconduise at home ''

L'histoire finirait ici,
Mais la brise, et je l'en r'mercie,
Troussa le drap d'ma cavalière...
Dame, il manquait quelques oss'lets,
Mais le reste, loin d'être laid,
Était d'un' grâce singulière.

Mon Cupidon, qui avait la
Flèche facile en ce temps-là,
Fit mouche et, le feu sur les tempes,
Je conviai, sournoisement,
La belle à venir un moment
Voir mes icônes, mes estampes...

'' Mon cher, dit-ell', vous êtes fou !
J'ai deux mille ans de plus que vous... ''
-- Le temps, madam', que nous importe ! --
Mettant le fantôm' sous mon bras,
Bien enveloppé dans son drap,
Vers mes pénates je l'emporte !

Eh bien, messieurs, qu'on se le dis':
Ces belles dames de jadis
Sont de satanées polissonnes,
Plus expertes dans le déduit
Que certain's dames d'aujourd'hui,
Et je ne veux nommer personne !

Au p'tit jour on m'a réveillé,
On secouait mon oreiller
Avec un' fougu' plein' de promesses.
Mais, foin des dédic's de Capoue !
C'était mon père criant : '' Debout !
Vains dieux, tu vas manquer la messe ! ''


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Oh, ben la vache, j'ai posté dans le rappel du texte !

Trop troublante ta chansonnette psycho machin, là!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * tiens donc,un peit texte de brassens pour patienter,sage bien entendu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'en a une pas mal de Brassens, mais je ne me rappelle plus du titre.
C'est une demoiselle peu farouche qui fait mumuse avec les cierges de l'église!
Tu la connais peut-être celle là?


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

mais non PETITIRIX,on essaye de montrer quelques textes peu connus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
*Les châteaux de sable * 

Je chante la petite guerre
Des braves enfants de naguère
Qui sur la plage ont bataillé
Pour sauver un château de sable
Et ses remparts infranchissables
Qu'une vague allait balayer.

J'en étais : l'arme à la bretelle,
Retranchés dans la citadelle,
De pied ferme nous attendions
Une cohorte sarrasine
Partie de la côte voisine
A l'assaut de notre bastion.

A cent pas de là sur la dune,
En attendant que la fortune
Des armes sourie aux vainqueurs,
Languissant d'être courtisées
Nos promises, nos fiancées
Préparaient doucement leur coeurs.

Tout à coup l'Armada sauvage
Déferla sur notre rivage
Avec ses lances, ses pavois,
Pour commettre force rapines,
Et même enlever nos Sabines
Plus belles que les leurs, ma foi.

La mêlée fut digne d'Homère,
Et la défaite bien amère
A l'ennemi pourtant nombreux,
Qu'on battit à plate couture,
Qui partit en déconfiture
En déroute, en sauve-qui-peut.

Oui, cette horde de barbares
Que notre fureur désempare
Fit retraite avec ses vaisseaux,
En n'emportant pour tous trophées,
Moins que rien, deux balles crevées,
Trois raquettes, quatre cerceaux.

Après la victoire fameuse
En chantant l'air de ''Sambre et Meuse''
Et de la ''Marseillaise'', ô gué,
On courut vers la récompense
Que le joli sexe dispense
Aux petits héros fatigués.

Tandis que tout bas à l'oreille
De nos Fanny, de nos Mireille,
On racontait notre saga,
Qu'au doigt on leur passait la bague,
Surgit une espèce de vague
Que personne ne remarqua.

Au demeurant ce n'était qu'une
Vague sans amplitude aucune,
Une vaguelette égarée,
Mais en atteignant au rivage
Elle causa plus de ravages,
De dégâts qu'un raz-de-marée.

Expéditive, la traîtresse
Investit notre forteresse,
La renversant, la détruisant.
Adieu donjon, tours et courtines,
Que quatre gouttes anodines
Avaient effacés en passant.

A quelque temps de là nous sommes
Allés mener parmi les hommes
D'autres barouds plus décevants,
Allés mener d'autres campagnes,
Où les châteaux sont plus d'Espagne,
Et de sable qu'auparavant.

Quand je vois lutter sur la plage
Des soldats à la fleur de l'âge,
Je ne les décourage pas,
Quoique je sache, ayant naguère
Livré moi-même cette guerre,
L'issue fatale du combat.

Je sais que malgré leur défense,
Leur histoire est perdue d'avance,
Mais je les laisse batailler,
Pour sauver un château de sable
Et ses remparts infranchissables,
Qu'une vague va balayer
..........
chanté aussi par BRASSENS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## aricosec (10 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Ben  réponds, quoi, Arico !
> Tu la connais ou pas, la chanson des cierges ?????
> 
> 
> ...


.
oui,elle fait parti des chansons classiques des corps de garde d'hopitaux,un peu dure pour ici


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Ah... Parce que justement, je voulais mettre le feu au bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Les modés digèrent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==&gt; une chanson, UNE CHANSON,  *une chanson* , *UNE CHANSON*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je me tâte.
> 
> 
> ...








 ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et quel effet ça te fait


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben à midi quand j'ai écrit la chanson en question (on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même, hein !) c'était baguette dure/roti béchamel
> 
> Ouais ok.
> ...


.
toute oeuvre d'un macgérois est bonne a ecrire et par conséquent a lire,il y aurait un regret des coeurs purs du bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ,de ne pouvoir te lire,il te suffit de mettre en avant un gif de carré rouge
"n'est il pas " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## legritch (11 Juillet 2003)

Mais non Roberto, il est très bien ton poème... Mais il n'y a personne qui ose dire qu'il l'a lu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. : Euh... Dis-moi, elle est où exactement cette forêt?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)




----------



## legritch (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas un poème, c'est une berceuse.*














 Merde dis pas ça, je viens de le réciter à ma copine au téléphone pensant que c'était romantique... Elle m'a raccroché au nez sans entendre la fin...


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * C'est dommage que ça intéresse personne : j'avais une hot version d' au clair de la lune sous le coude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
si si rassure toi,plusieurs l'ont lu,je viens d'apercevoir une cavalcade dans les couloirs de MACG,ayant fini leur café tout les gars sont retournés a leur bureau,un boulot pressant a confier a leur secretaire
le boulot ,c'est l'boulot


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 grand dadais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle préfère que tu lui  *joue*  la fin


----------



## legritch (11 Juillet 2003)

Bon, dans un cas comme dans l'autre je n'ai plus qu'à aller la rejoindre...


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2003)

non, Jef , t'es pas tout seul ... 
_( toi c'est Roberto , je sais ... )_ 

au risque de m'attirer de nouveau quelques commentaires déplacés, je vais te dire ... elle est très bien, ta chanson, mais pour la mise en image , mwouais ... 

j'aurais préféré une petite BD de ta plume, avec Pepita et Roberto dans les rôles principaux, non ? 

tu peux pas nous mettre ça en ligne ? non ? bon ... tant pis ...


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Bon.
> 
> Barbarella et les autres filles, allez vous amuser dehors, y fait super beau et vous avez mauvaise mine... ! *



Nous voilà de retour, ça va tout le monde, quoi de neuf ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Heu.
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je sais pas, arico est tout congestionné, Vieux Râleur ne râle pas, anntrahx est en train de tailler ses crayons, Thebig dit à tout le monde qu'il est un puit de sciences (enfin un truc comme ça, en tout cas il parle de puit) et Legritch récite le chêne et le roseau. 
Zavez encore floodé tout l'après midi


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

C'est ton bonzaï ça Roberto


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Ames sensibles, mineurs innocents (??) et vertu sans tâche, il est encore temps de quitter cette page (pomme-Q !)  *



C'est plutôt "pomme-cul" qu'il faut dire.


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

Le fantôme 	

C'était tremblant, c'était troublant,
C'était vêtu d'un drap tout blanc,
Ça présentait tous les symptômes,
Tous les dehors de la vision,
Les faux airs de l'apparition,
En un mot, c'était un fantôme !

A sa manière d'avancer,
A sa façon de balancer
Les hanches quelque peu convexes,
Je compris que j'avais affaire
A quelqu'un du genr' que j'prefère :
A un fantôme du beau sexe.

'' Je suis un p'tit poucet perdu,
Me dit-ell', d'un' voix morfondue,
Un pauvre fantôme en déroute.
Plus de trace des feux follets,
Plus de trace des osselets
Dont j'avais jalonné ma route ! ''

'' Des poèt's sans inspiration
Auront pris -- quelle aberration ! --
Mes feux follets pour des étoiles.
De pauvres chiens de commissaire
Auront croqué -- quelle misère ! --
Mes oss'lets bien garnis de moelle. ''

'' A l'heure où le coq chantera,
J'aurai bonn' mine avec mon drap
Hein de faux plis et de coutures !
Et dans ce siècle profane où
Les gens ne croient plus guère à nous,
On va crier à l'imposture. ''

Moi, qu'un chat perdu fait pleurer,
Pensez si j'eus le coeur serré
Devant l'embarras du fantôme.
'' Venez, dis-je en prenant sa main,
Que je vous montre le chemin,
Que je vous reconduise at home ''

L'histoire finirait ici,
Mais la brise, et je l'en r'mercie,
Troussa le drap d'ma cavalière...
Dame, il manquait quelques oss'lets,
Mais le reste, loin d'être laid,
Était d'un' grâce singulière.

Mon Cupidon, qui avait la
Flèche facile en ce temps-là,
Fit mouche et, le feu sur les tempes,
Je conviai, sournoisement,
La belle à venir un moment
Voir mes icônes, mes estampes...

'' Mon cher, dit-ell', vous êtes fou !
J'ai deux mille ans de plus que vous... ''
-- Le temps, madam', que nous importe ! --
Mettant le fantôm' sous mon bras,
Bien enveloppé dans son drap,
Vers mes pénates je l'emporte !

Eh bien, messieurs, qu'on se le dis':
Ces belles dames de jadis
Sont de satanées polissonnes,
Plus expertes dans le déduit
Que certain's dames d'aujourd'hui,
Et je ne veux nommer personne !

Au p'tit jour on m'a réveillé,
On secouait mon oreiller
Avec un' fougu' plein' de promesses.
Mais, foin des dédic's de Capoue !
C'était mon père criant : '' Debout !
Vains dieux, tu vas manquer la messe ! ''
-------------







toujours LUI


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Ca va pas bien, Aricosec, houlà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..
exactement,mais je ne dirais pas que j'ai fait une erreur,que j'ai pioché celui ci ailleurs,que je ne revise pas mes ecrits,que c'est pas ma faute,que je voulais voir si quelqu'un suivait(dixit coluche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), et que je te merde !(du meme coluche) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












.
PS
pardon pour les 4


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime beaucoup le mot "intertoto" *


Moi, c'est le mot "museau" qui me fait rire !!! ... un museau ... un museau ... Tidju, quand je commence, ça va me trotter dans la tete toute la journée !!!


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Effectivement cher ami virtuel, force est de constater que le mot "museau" est assez marrant.
> Il gagne à être connu !
> 
> ...


.
tu l'as dit,toi aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,ta dit deux fois le mot museau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.
PS:je ne comprend pas que tu ne poste pas dans"et avec la tête",nous avons besoin la bas d'homme de valeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,je crois que tu pourrais faire l'affaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
quand au défi,t'a eu tort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,je vais faire un inedit qui va faire du bruit dans le landerneau, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,les moderateurs vont etres en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

*"c'est la faute a roberto"*










pas de carré,alors un rond rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.










.
oui j'ai connu toutes merveilles
venu des caresses d'amour
elles ne furent a d'autres pareilles
comme la nuit s'oppose au jour
j'avais mis dans chaque prémice
pour attirer l'amante au lit
il faut l'avouer de quelque vice
un souvenir,une partie
je commençais par fines touches
sur sa gorge un baiser posé
un effleurement de sa bouche
dans son oreille murmuré
.
.petite salope,je vais t'baiser,t'as un cul qui me fait bander
léve ta robe jusqu'a ton nez,accroche toi je vais te niquer
.
ma verve ayant ravi la belle
son iris fut retourné
guidant ma main au profond d'elle
je vis qu'elle était bien mouillée
n'y tenant plus,que dieu me damne
voyant la fille énamouré
émerveillée de ma queue d'ane
quand elle la vit toute dressée
d'un seul  coup je grimpais la dame
elle fut surprise mais rassuré
cet assaut ne fut pas un drame
l'étui avait tout accepté
la chevauchant a perdre haleine
j'entendis cette walkirie
alors que moi je me déméne
dire encore" oui va y petit"
.
petite salaud va y baise moi,enfonce moi bien ton pieu d'acier
et surtout ne t'arrete pas,je veus jouir avant le coucher
.
mais ça ne dure qu'un certain temps
a chaque chose il faut une fin
ces transports ne dure qu'un moment
et finnissent avant le matin
quelques caresses ne suffisent pas
pour reveillez mon appétit
et meme si je la déçois
je me retourne dans le lit
mais au matin triste reveil
ma nymphe avait au moins cents ans
alors j'ouvris une bouteille
pour y chercher l'oubli dedans
.
 .
d'accord je rejoins KRYSTOF .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)




----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est sur quel air, cher Arico ??
> 
> 
> ...


.
j'ai pas eu le temps de composer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
pour un texte inedit ,j'attend un musicien


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, au fait :  En quoi c'est de ma faute ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
ben moi j'étais innocent jusqu'a maintenant,je ne faisait que citer des gens connus,m'obligeant a composer un truc vite fait tu m'as mis en danger,aussi si tu as des copains moderateurs dit leurs que c'est ta faute,je ne voudrais pas cherchez un autre forum a mon age,je boite,je suis un ancien combattant retraité,et j'ai un ratelier
.
sois mon avocat cher VENDEZ


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Heu...
> 
> C'est une erreur ! Laissez-le tranquille !! TOUT est de ma faute !! IL NE MÉRITE PAS çA ! C'EST MOI LA CAUSE DE TOUT CELA !! C'EST MOI L'OBSÉDÉ ! ...LA BÊTE NUISIBLE !! ...LE CAFARD LUBRIQUE  !! Heu... Dites heu à vos gendarmes que je n'aurai pas d'armes et qu'ils pourront tirer !!
> 
> ...


.
oh bonheur quelle joie 
boris vian est avec moi
moderateur ecarte toi
tu n'auras pas la loi


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Et Barbarella, not' Baronne, elle en pense quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> *



Elle a pas l'air très inspirée.


----------



## barbarella (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et Barbarella, not' Baronne, elle en pense quoi ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien, léger, enlevé, leste, badin...


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Bon sinon frère de hertt...trt... Cher Arico, t'en penses quoi de ma p'tite Comtesse ??
> Je l'ai ciselé à la main, patiemment, travail artisanal entièrement réalisé dans nos ateliers dans le respect de la tradition !
> *


.
hélas a part les alexandrins et les vers de huits pieds mes références en poésie son trop limitées pour me permettre d'émettre mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
meme si je connais la claire fontaine ou tu a troussé le sang bleu,moi je suis plutot pour le faire couler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
en tout bien toute horreur


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> oh bonheur quelle joie
> boris vian est avec moi
> ...



Et puis d'ailleurs,
On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler
On est là pour voir passer le défilé !


----------



## Luc G (12 Juillet 2003)

J'avais pas eu le temps de suivre le fil ces jours-ci.
C'eut été dommage que ça dure, parce que le Arico et le Roberto : bravo, clap-clap, hip-hip, et coetera. Bis et toute cette sorte de choses


----------



## aricosec (12 Juillet 2003)

*  "c'est pas ma faute c'est la faute a LUCG et VENDEZ" *





























_______________________________________   
    désillusion
.................

si tu viens jusqu'a moi,sans fard et sans appret
je saurais bien pour toi,avoir quelque attrait
aucune composition,et aucun artifice
seul un petit frisson,t'ecartera les cuisses
.
emerveillé d'autant,de confiance en moi
c'est en trés peu de temps,que j"enfonc'rai en toi
ce bel arbre de vie,ce bel outil magique
et tu criera "chéri",ô toi chienne lubrique
.
je ne serais pas dupe,c'est pas la premiere fois
qu'une fille sans jupe,me dit n'importe quoi
mais comme un bon amant,je m'en contenterais
pendant un court instant,oui moi je t'aimerais
.
pourtant j'espere un jour,par quelconque imprévu
croire enfin a l'amour,comme vérité nue
avoir des sentiments,partager mes pensées
avoir le corps brulant,et puis me consumer
.
et puis comme desnos,au jardin d'alhambra
je vais prier éros,de retrouver ses bras
pour un dernier assaut,librement consenti
désir a fleur de peau.m'engloutir en son lit
.


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2003)

clap,clap clap !.
si ROBERTO décide de monter un chorale,je veus en faire parti,j'apprend les paroles en ce moment,j'ai un billet pour l'espagne,j'attend qu'il me donne l'adresse du clacque, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,pardon je voulais dire du couvent


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Superbe, tu donnerais l'envie d'entrer au séminaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoique...:  "*Malgré ses 40 ans elle était très belle*" je crains que tu aies quelques problèmes, je ne citerai personne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 on reconnait bien là l'homme d'expérience: les vingt plus belles années d'une femme se situent entre quarante et quarante cinq ans


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 quoique... sans ratelier... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_jeconnaislechemin_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Bien normal, elles veulent te garder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme José, elle préferent le bio


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Lina et lornithologue

Etudiante brillante en ornithologie
Lina se dirigeait vers lanimalerie.
Arrivée au guichet, elle senquit dun billet,
Que voudriez-vous voir demanda lemployé,
Les oiseaux mintéresse, jamais je ne men lasse
La dernière fois dailleurs ce fut le coup de grâce.
Je vois ce quil vous faut répondit lemployé
Je vous appelle Pierre, il est bien équipé.
Pierre, jeune homme fringuant et toujours disposé,
Conduisit la donzelle jusquà son atelier.
Oh ! les jolis oiseaux, sémerveillait Lina,
Nen auriez-vous donc pas de plus particuliers ?
Pierre coopératif lui saisissant la main,
Lentraîna sur le champ vers un petit jardin.
Cest ici quil se niche, je vais vous le montrer.

Quand il sortit loiseau, Lina nen revint pas,
Mon dieu quil est petit, nest-il pas délicat ?
Cest avec douceur quil faudra le traiter,
Si, de satisfaction, vous voulez le gonfler.
Lina saisit loiseau, doucement le flatta,
Cest quand il se fit raide, qualors elle demanda,
Ne serait-il point mort, il ne bouge même pas.
Ne vous inquiétez pas, il faut le frictionner,
Et sans effort aucun il va refonctionner.
Elle frotta, elle massa, elle y mit tout son cur,
Entre ses douces mains, loiseau se redressa.
Maintenant il vous faut, trouver un nid douillet
Doucement ly glisser et bien le balancer.
Lina sexécuta, le nid était bien chaud,
Et loiseau lentement se mit à remuer.

*ANONYME*


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * "c'est la faute a roberto"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Finalement le séminaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




envie de faire véto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2003)

*on ne peut rien te refuser ROBERTO,voici de la cochonailles*







.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vois.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'es pas un peu malade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












comme ça, sans prévenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









vais jamais m'en remettre, moi


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2003)

et oui ,*"les cochons de macgé sont cachés dans les fourrés cet été."*




(répétez dix fois de suite cette phrase)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
il ne pensent pas a lire,de ce temps il faut surveiller les feux de broussailles,étant le seul cochon et fier de l'etre,avec toi ça fera deux,a propos tu devrait lancer un sondage a ce suget,tout le monde le fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






qui qui l'est ,qui qui l'est pas,et qui qui l'est mais qui n'avoue pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> et oui ,*"les cochons de macgé sont cachés dans les fourrés cet été."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




inutile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




catégorie 1: 0.5%
catégorie 2: 99.45%
catégorie 3: 0.05%

mais c'est un sondage un peu particulier, dont l'interprétation exacte est celle-ci:

catégorie   1: 00.50%
catégorie 23: 99.50%


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> inutile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
toi qui est au courant,tu pourrais déja en classer quelques uns ou unes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



krystof
alem
nato kino
scarabée
globalcut
je continue ??.....
lamp
bebert(tiens j'allais l'oublier ,il est discret en ce moment )
.
enfin je ne déballe pas, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,je questionne


----------



## aricosec (5 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai *absolument rien compris !!*


.
c'est vrai,j'oubliais,tu rentre de vacances,tu n'est pas affuté,quelque jours et ça ira


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2004)

dis donc, c'est ta femme qui va être surprise !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Mais non je ne cafterai pas ...


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> dis donc, c'est ta femme qui va être surprise !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
et meme la pauvre BARBARA qui n'arrive pas a se coucher,normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand on se retourne sans arret


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2004)

et oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,il le faut ! il le faut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
tu as decouvert ta cuisse
si rose et si bien galbée
et tout ça pour que je puisse
de mes mains là caresser
au vent ton corsage vole
et decouvre ton sein blanc
je  vois meme sa corole
cela me monte les sangs
j'avance une main canaille
vers ton genou si fripon
c'est vers un gros tas de paille
qu'ensemble nous nous dirigeons
mais au moment de conclure
ce projet bien amorcé
je prend un coup de ceinture
ton  mari vient d'arriver


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

Ma cousine

Connaissez-vous ma cousine
Celle qu'a les yeux en trou d'pipe
Et qui l'jour de ses vingt ans
A voulu me faire son amant
Voilà comment ça s'est passé
Excusez-moi si c'est osé
On s'est allongés sur le lit
On a parlé soleil et pluie
Jusqu'à c'qu'elle me fasse remarquer
Qu'on n'était pas là pour s'bercer
Alors je l'ai déshabillée
Et m'attardant sur ses nénés
Elle me dit t'es plein d'audace
Pendant qu'j'lui r'tirais ses godasses

Puis quand elle fut dévêtue
Et que je vis le trou d'son nez
Sincèrement j'aurais pas cru
Qu'on puisse être aussi négligé
Elle n'avait rien de folichon
Si vous aviez vu ses nylons
On aurait juré des chiffons
Elle était sale enfin passons

Puis je me suis déshabillé
J'étais tout nu à ses côtés
Me voyant là comme un idiot
Elle a compris qu'j'étais pudique
Alors elle a pris l'command'ment
Viens là mon rat viens là mon grand
Je vais te faire tout plein d'chatouilles
Sur les joues le nez et les coudes

Tu vas y prendre un tel plaisir
Que dans deux s'condes tu vas jouer
Assieds-toi là au frais d'la caisse
Et met ton doigt entre mes pieds
Aussitôt moi je m'exécute
Comme elle me l'avait demandé
Et voyez-vous cette sacrée puce
Est arrivée à m'faire banquer

Après ça j'ai repris la route
Je ne sentais plus ma binette
Quelle nuit mon dieu j'ai du passer
Quand je me suis fait députer
Si vous la connaissiez un brin
Vous sauriez qu'elle fait le tapin
Ne la prenez jamais en grippe
Sinon elle ne me f'rait plus d'bien

-------------------

Paroles: *Pierre* Vassiliu.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2004)

Tu la ramènes trop Jacques faizant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Heu je pense qu'il s'agit plutôt de *PIERRE* !_



ben ouais c'est *Pierre*






(aaarhg je me méfierai du  _copier/coller_ la prochaine fois !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci Roberto je corrige !


----------

